# 600w Closet DINAFEM POWER KUSH



## jondamon (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi there everyone

Thanks for stopping in on this new thread that i am writing. I have been asked by a few people now to create a new thread on my latest grow showing what i am doing.

Here are some of the specifics.

*Lighting*
600w Sunmaster Dual Spectrum lamp
600w Lumatek Digital Dimmable ballast with Super Lumens switch
Sun Systems BlockBuster 6" Aircooled reflector
6" Insulated ducting
RVK150L1 660m3h/400CFM fan for lighting system
SMS Single Fan speed controller

*Extraction and scrubbing*
Prima Klima 350m3h Carbon Filter
RVK125A1 280m3h
5" Aluminium Ducting

*Growing System*
WILMA 4
11L pots
Blue Flood Stakes
1x1 Rockwool cubes
3x3 Rockwool cubes
Hydroton Clay pebbles

*Nutrients and additives*
Canna Aqua Vega 2part
Canna Aqua Flores 2part
CannaZym
Canna Rhizotonic
Canna Boost
Canna PK1314
Canna Aktrivator
Mycorrhizae Fungi
Growth Technology Liquid Silicon
Growth Technology Clonex
Growth Technology pH+/-
Superthrive
GHE Ripen

*Pest control and protection*
Neem Repel
Pest Off
Conserver Naturalyt (spinosad)
Hot shots No Pest Strips
Pyrethryn Bombs
Sticky Traps

*Others*
Oscilating Fans
Temp/Humidity Gauges
Timers
Contactor
BlueLab EC truncheon
Hanna Checker1 pH meter
AirPump
3" ring airstone
Diamond Reflective film
Soffit vents
Vents for my Felting inside my attic (these are to stop condensation/Mould issues further down the line)

*Seeds and strain*
DINAFEM POWER KUSH
This strain is an Afghani x Skunk #1, that has been around for many years. I have chosen DINAFEM as they seem to get really good reviews and advertising in SOFT SECRETS, The newspaper for smokers and growers.



So firstly i would like to show you my room and how it is all setup.





J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 1, 2011)

OK so now onto some of the plants


I presoaked 4 of my 5 seeds in some plain tap water allowed to sit for 24hours with a few drops of superthrive in it. I soaked the seeds for approx 6hours. I then placed them into the 1x1 rockwool starter cubes which i pH'd to 5.5 with an EC0.8 of canna aqua vega with again more superthrive. I added some Mycorrhizae fungi into the planting hole and placed my seeds in the hole. Squeezed together the rockwool to cover the seeds and put them under a small 24w T5HO until they popped. This took 3 days to have them all above the surface of the rockwool.

Once the roots were showing out the 1x1 which took a couple of days i then presoaked the 3x3's put a pinch of mycorrhizae in the hole and placed the 1x1's into the 3x3's and continued to veg them under my 200w.

This is the result of 3 weeks veg under a 200w CFL.

Pic1 was taken just before putting them into the WILMA system. Roots had fully filled the Rockwool blocks.

You can see Canopy temps and Res pH in the pics also along with a full pic of the whole room. This was on sunday of this week.





J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 1, 2011)

OK So

On to monday of this week. I topped all the plants labeling each one so i knew which clone was which plant and turned my timer to 12/12, NOw some of you maybe thinking hang on a minute there J!!!! You topped the plants and flipped them straight to 12/12, Shouldnt you have waited slightly to allow them to recover from the stress of the topping? And to this my answer would be YES if anyone were to ask me what to do i would tell them the same. Top wait around 5days for recovery and then switch, But those of you that know me by now also know that i like to experiment, My thoughts behind doing this were that the plants would normally be stretching for 2weeks after switching, So if i give them a little stress to make them have to recover during the stretch then this should hopefully reduce how much they stretch due to them putting their energy into repair.

Now this has worked to an extent as you can see all the plants are not really stretching, YET! and today i have found some female pistels coming from some of the bracts and thats after only 5days of 12/12. 


Currently i am still using AQUA Vega at an EC1.2 and the res is not altering from that EC. Regardless of how much of the res i have to top up. 

I am topping up with approx 10litres of new mixture every 3-4days. The plants are being fed for 15mins every 2.5hours during lights on with 2 feeds during the 12hour dark period.


Enjoy the pics.



J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 1, 2011)

Forgot to mention that the above pictures were taken yesterday at day 4 of 12/12. 


The plant in question with the pistles showing is the front right plant on the last pic.


J


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 2, 2011)

looking sweet lad..rep...ill be following.im super subbed...


----------



## jzs147 (Jul 2, 2011)

like the setup wish we could get those wilma setups in australia


----------



## Beansly (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for starting the thread man Jo. You know I'm here for the ride. Your plants look happy as all hell.


----------



## BigStalk (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like I pulled up just in time!


----------



## jondamon (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Im going to be doing an update tomorrow evening UK time 9pm ish. I shall be cleaning up the bottoms of the plants, just thinning out a little as they are really bushing out in this WILMA system. Unbelievable the growth these plants are putting out. 3 out of 4 are now showing pistles, 

I have also had to up the feeding times to cope with the extra Growth spurts. Now currently being fed for 15mins every 1.5 hours still at a stable EC1.2 still with the AQUA VEGA nutes at this point.

These are not growing UP but OUT the spread of light from the blockbuster is that good and with it situated around 10" at present above the canopy the plants seem to be reaching out to fill the reflectors footprint rather than stretching. I shall take pictures before and after i have done the work tomorrow.




J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 3, 2011)

OK so its day 6 of 12/12 here and today i have cleaned up the bottoms of the plants to allow a better airflow underneath the canopy and to keep it more even up top.


also in the pics is a closeup of the pistils showing. Still waiting for 1 to still show but it shouldnt be long. The bracts have already started to form just waiting now for the hairs.


Anyway hope ya'll enjoy the pics.





J


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 3, 2011)

very nice lad very nice setup aswell rep to you thanks for the heads up lad rep...my update on page 1 back from the last there a week ish old in the ground


----------



## jondamon (Jul 3, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> very nice lad very nice setup aswell rep to you thanks for the heads up lad rep...my update on page 1 back from the last there a week ish old in the ground


Cheers Kev

Im pretty impressed by my setup everytime i go in there. When the oscilating fan blows across my face and i feel the cool breeze from it as the room isnt over heating its just amazing. 


But then as i have said before research and planning was the key to my design and implementation of my setup.




J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Folks

Well its day 9 of 12/12 here and its now time to dump my Res with the CANNA AQUA VEGA and change to the FLORES with BOOST added in.

As you can see all the plants are doing really well. Still being fed every 1.5hours for 15mins. EC currently 1.3 with the flores and pH 5.83.

During my 9 days using the wilma system at an EC1.2 the most the res had risen in those 9days was EC1.4 so i was just topping up with 1.2 each time, The pH buffering of the CANNA AQUA range is phenominal! I started with pH 5.87 and the most it fluctuated was down to 5.66 when the EC climbed to 1.4 other than when the EC changes the pH doesnt swing at all!


Also some pictures of all the tops that i took off on monday last week. They have rooted in 9 days. Temps have been around 27C and the RH up high 92% to begin with dropping to 80% now currently at 70% as i am hardening them off so that they can go to my mother grower. My Mother grower is going to wait until i finish my crop to see which of the 4 performs the best. I think it is between the 2 to the right hand side of the wilma front right and back right. They Veg'd great put out big fat fans, Node spacing is tight and compact, They showed sex first and are developing quicker than the other 2. I am hopefully for the other 2 however and i may be proved wrong. They just dont look as strong though in my opinion.

Also so you can see the 600w is virtually on top of these girls and they are loving it. I plan in the last few weeks to knock down my 600w to 400w to finish the plants off as this can help them to ripen a little quicker. 


Anyway hope you all enjoy the pics.



J


----------



## scunkworm (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats one helllllllllll of a set up, fair play fella you know how to set a room up dont you LOL


----------



## jondamon (Jul 8, 2011)

scunkworm said:


> Thats one helllllllllll of a set up, fair play fella you know how to set a room up dont you LOL


thnx and yes i do know how to setup a room lol. Only because i read though ...




J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Everyone

Well lots of change here at my new closet.

As you can see from the pics the plants are developing really really well. Its day 11 of 12/12 and look at the bud development! 

Have tried to show everyone how close my blockbuster is to the canopy. It is only the distance of the width of my hand away from the tallest plant.

As you can see plants are not really stretching up to much, so up to now my plan of topping and switching to 12/12 seems to have reduced stretch ALOT! I doubt they have finished stretching yet though so more height might be on the cards.

Have also included some canopy shots and a canopy temperature shot. 


Currently i am using the following nutrients and additives in my res.

Canna Aqua Flores at an EC1.2
Canna Boost 60ml (2ml per litre)
Cannazym 75ml (2.5ml per litre)
Canna Rhizotonic 15ml (0.5ml per litre)

I have now had to step up the feeding times once again. Before the plants were being fed for 15mins every 1.5hours. I have now up'd this to 15mins every 1.25 hours.

When i performed my res change i mixed up nutes to an EC1.3, the res has dropped in 24hours to EC1.2 and is holding steady again. 




Enjoy the pics.




J


P.s Feel free to chime in everyone


----------



## jondamon (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey everyone

Firstly before i get onto the plants i just wanted to say something about using hydro. When i first started this thread i didnt think i was going to have enough time to update it like RIU deserves every journal to be, however after using a hydro system now for 2 weeks i have found that i have been able to do alot more than when i was hand watering in coco. I spend minutes in my room when i go there now. Quick EC and pH test, Res level check, quick plant check, High's and Lows Temp and RH then a few pics for everyone here and out. The most time i spend is on RES CHANGE day. This takes a little more time. I ready my nutes around 2hours before i plan to do a change and pH them to 5.8 or nearly there. Then i have to hand pump my res water out into a bucket and take this to the bathroom to dispose of, then its a quick fill with the new nutes, turn back on all the equipment for the res and run the system for around 30 mins before turning it back onto its timer. Total time spent around 1hour 30mins. ONTO THE PLANTS.

Today is day 13 of 12/12 of the DINAFEM POWER KUSH quartet.

As you can see there is definately 2 clear phenotypes here with these 4.

Res EC currently holding steady at 1.2 with pH 5.80. Again pH has been completely stable.

Tomorrow is time for a res change where i will be adding my CANNA PK13/14, i plan on using the PK initially for 1 week and i will see how the plants react. IF i feel they could use another week of PK then i will run the PK for a second week. After the PK week/weeks i will be starting to add the liquid silicon. With this liquid silicon it says on the bottle an application rate of 1ml/1litre, I shall NOT be using it at this level to begin with. As this is my first run with hydro i will probably only start with around a 1/4 of this. SO for my 30litre res i shall be using 7.5ml of liquid silicon.


As you can see from the pics buds are really starting to form now. Still a little bit of stretch going on but i expected that changing to the flores which has a lower N value than the Vega.


Hope you all enjoy the update.


Oh almost forgot. The Room is still running perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey folks

Yesterday was RES change day.

Here is what i did yesterday. I checked my EC of my res before emptying the left overs. It was 1.1 so it has gone down 0.1EC, so i took this into consideration and mixed my nutes at the normal EC1.2 and added my CANNA PK1314 at 1.5ml per litre. This took my EC up to EC1.5. I pH'd my nutes to pH5.80 again then dumped the left overs of my res and filled with the new nute mix. 

I have tried to include some varied pics of the plants, including roots coming out of the bottom of the pots.

There are also some pics of me trying to show the distance between my hood and the tops of the plants.


Hope you all enjoy the pics.


Any questions or thoughts please ask away.



J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey folks

Well need i say more.

Day 18 of 12/12

Current Res readings are

EC1.4
pH5.77

After the Res change on Monday i have since added around 8litres of EC1.5 to the Res to top it up. I have also increased feeding times to 15mins every hour on the hour. So the timer clicks on for 15 mins then it is off for 45 mins, i still have it feeding 3 times during the dark cycle.


the one thing i have noticed is that since the transition to flowering these plants have shot up. I think next time when i run with the WILMA i shall keep on my VEG formula for a good 3 weeks possibly more to keep stretch to a real minimum.

Enjoy the PIcs folks



J


----------



## farmersmurf (Jul 14, 2011)

There just reaching for the light. probably jumped from 24,20,18, too fast. also strain dependent too. IMO.. -out


----------



## BendBrewer (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking good. I started flowering my Power Kush at about the same time you did. Yeah, they shot up like crazy. Had to throw Tomato Cages over them when I moved them.

Odd thing though, I am growing them with some Babylonia Fruit and my BF looks like you PowerKush in terms of flower development at this point and leaf width. My BF has buds like your pics and the PK just showed signs of sex 2 days ago. I couldn't have mixed those seeds up............


----------



## jondamon (Jul 14, 2011)

BendBrewer said:


> Looking good. I started flowering my Power Kush at about the same time you did. Yeah, they shot up like crazy. Had to throw Tomato Cages over them when I moved them.
> 
> Odd thing though, I am growing them with some Babylonia Fruit and my BF looks like you PowerKush in terms of flower development at this point and leaf width. My BF has buds like your pics and the PK just showed signs of sex 2 days ago. I couldn't have mixed those seeds up............


My first plant showed signs of sex after only 4 days.

Well you can rest assured that these are DINAFEM POWER KUSH as they are the only seeds i have used from my latest order from "the TUDE"


Cant explain the bud growth myself normally at this stage i only have small pistils showing until after the PK1314 week, this time they are gowing crazy lol. Not that i mind ofcourse lol.


Cant wait to see them fruit up some more.


I may have to trim some lower stuff tomorrow as its getting a little dense in there lol.


On a future grow i may contemplate running 1 plant with the 4 flood stakes in the 1 pot and put up a little SCROG style system (possibly) A Journal on here by a grower called BEANSLY is making me lean a little towards trying SCROG lol



J


----------



## BendBrewer (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe you can see in this photo what I am talking about but I don't take as good of photos. The one in the middle is the BF, I think, and the ones on the right and left should be the Dinafem PK from Attitude. See what I am talking about?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 14, 2011)

I see what you mean but i also have a weak link in my chain. 

If you look at the top shots of the WILMA showing all 4 plants you are looking in the top left pot and that is my week link its a good 7inches shorter than the others.




J


----------



## BendBrewer (Jul 14, 2011)

How did yours clone? I got 100% of what I think was the PK and not one of them even drooped.

Batted less than 50% on the BF clones done side by side and for the first 2 days all the BF was laying over. I was surprised any of them came back. Night and day between the 2 strains.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 14, 2011)

The tops cloned really well 9days total time on 24hours lighting schedule.

Same things really zero drooping zero yellowing all 4 rooted. My mother grower has 2 of the 4 clones i took as i know already which 2 im keeping around.





J


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 15, 2011)

this looks outstanding. and through all the pix. i watched them grow and i kept thinking scrog. i see you're thinking it as well. cool grow...+rep


----------



## jondamon (Jul 16, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> this looks outstanding. and through all the pix. i watched them grow and i kept thinking scrog. i see you're thinking it as well. cool grow...+rep


Cheers Danny,

Yeah the scrog is another idea in my mind, this grow room was in my mind for over a year while i found my green fingers using lower quality equipment .


Glad you like the pics, ive tried to include things like res monitoring information etc. I have not currently used plain water or any kind of flushing additive in 20 days , just emptied remaining nutes from res and filled backup.




J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Pic update on Monday!

I have so far since Monday had to top up the Res twice, the first time (Wednesday) was with 7litres which was left over from filling with 30 as i have 2x 18.5 litre containers, The second was today with around 13litres, Res EC now at 1.6 after i topped up, current pH is 5.76.



Peace.




J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey folks

Well today is day 22 of 12/12 and as promised here is the picture update.

I have had to bend over 1 of the tops on the front left PK this plant is stretching quite heavily and the light was being adjusted everyday to compensate for the growth. You may also notice that this plant is showing signs of N def, Notice the pale yellow leaves with Green veins!!! N Def, I think this is a pheno trait of this perticular one all the others are lush and green all the way down (see the pic of the leaf with my hand under it.)

So to the specifics of the Res,
Current Res EC 1.6
Current Res pH 5.81


I am contemplating on my next res change using the VEGA for a week to try and clear up the N def of the 1 PK plant.

Have also taken some shots of the roots coming out of the bottoms of the pots. NICE AND HEALTHY!



Hope you all enjoy the pics.



J


----------



## BendBrewer (Jul 18, 2011)

Still looking real nice! Not sure about the root pics. Do you want them exposed like that? I guess light isn't hitting them right?


----------



## jondamon (Jul 18, 2011)

BendBrewer said:


> Still looking real nice! Not sure about the root pics. Do you want them exposed like that? I guess light isn't hitting them right?


Right the canopy is too dense that far down for decent penetration at the root zone.

There is very little i can do about the roots coming out of the bottom other than TUCK them under the pots with all the OTHER ROOTS coming out the botttom lol.


I really dont mind as if they get enough air they will air prune themselves without stressing the plant.


If the roots grow down into the drainage hole in the centre of the tray then i may contemplate doing something about them, If they happen to grow into the Res itself through the drain holes directly under the pots its not a problem as i am oxygenating the Res with an AIRPUMP and 3inch '0' shape airstone.



J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey folks

Well i feel like i have been in the dark ages since tuesday (had no internet or telephone)

So this has meant that i have been able to check on my plants more.

Now on Tuesday evening i noticed my EC getting higher. IT had raised from EC1.6 all the way up to EC2.0. This raised my suspisions about something being way off in my Res. SO i calibrated my pH meter and checked my pH which surprisingly had fallen to 5.1, then i thought what if my pH meter is no longer working efficiently. So i added plain water to the Res to drop the EC to 1.3 tested the pH with my current pH meter and it read 5.5. Then Yesterday i ordered a new pH pen. Today it came and i calibrated it and tested my Res before i done a res change. 

PH4.8 Argghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So i dumped the res and filled it back up with EC1.2 of my flower nutes at a pH5.7.


This could explain the Yellowing i have been experiencing on 1 of the plants.

Anyway pictures below of varying shots including some under canopy shots. Above canopy shots, root pics and some close up bud shots.


ENJOY!




J


----------



## constructionpig (Jul 22, 2011)

I think I just Drooled on myself. Nice work.


----------



## jondamon (Jul 22, 2011)

constructionpig said:


> I think I just Drooled on myself. Nice work.


thnx .


A little update for everyone about my res.

After 24hours EC dropped to EC1.0 and pH had risen to 6.2.

So i have adjusted EC backup to 1.2 and corrected ph to 5.7...


I will see how this goes over the weekend and possibly do a res change on Monday to EC1.4 pH5.7.





J


----------



## gophernutz (Jul 22, 2011)

looks great. ill be keeping up with this often looking for pointers


----------



## jondamon (Jul 22, 2011)

gophernutz said:


> looks great. ill be keeping up with this often looking for pointers


glad you are enjoying my Journal. Ive tried to keep my posts informative for everyone so you can track my levels and what i do to adjust said levels. 


This is my first run with a hydro system.




J


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 22, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Well today is day 22 of 12/12 and as promised here is the picture update.
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful mate, that includes the room and the cleanliness...


----------



## jondamon (Jul 22, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Looks beautiful mate, that includes the room and the cleanliness...


thnx very much, i justed wanted to install a system that i wouldnt have to change unless i get failures, had this design in my head for over a year and its great seeing my research pay off lol.



J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Folks


Well lots of Bud growth going on here at my closet. After sorting out the pH issue and the rising EC i am now stable at 1.4EC and pH5.8-5.9


Hope you like the pics.


I have included my Running temps and Max/Min temps not too bad at all when outside here in the UK we are having some pretty decent weather approx 24C during the day.



J


----------



## jondamon (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Folks


Well i just thought i would check in and let everyone know whats been happening with these plants. I have decided to do picture updates only on mondays from now on (getting a bit of earache off the MRS) So since the EC rise last week i have now settled everything back down, i might add without having to flush these plants! Because my EC had risen so sharply i added plain water to my res to control the EC and wait it out for my new pH pen. The RES change i done before the sharp rise in EC was at EC1.6 so when i dumped the RES i refilled with EC1.2 pH5.7 thus lowering my EC gradually rather than a massive EC0.0 flush.
During this time the plants were using EC0.2 each day from the RES so i knew i had to increase my EC on my next res change.

So i changed my Res this week and refilled with EC1.4 pH5.7. The EC is holding pretty steady again at the present time. What i have noticed now that i am using a pH meter that works my pH is drifting from 5.7-6.2 and at this point i correct this back down to 5.7ish, Now am beginning to understand how far out my old pH Meter was as this drift i know is perfectly normal and can be a good thing as the different nutrients are available to the plant at differing pH ranges.


Anyway enough babbling for now.

Cant believe how quiet this journal is lol.




J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey folks

As promised i have been and taken some pics of the closet.

I have included a couple of size reference shots of my biggest bud.

Some specifics so far about how everything is running.

I have added my PK1314 (30ml) i have also added around 10ml of Liquid Silicon, this is A potassium silicate additive, then i have made up the rest of the EC by adding FLORES A and B up to EC1.4 pH 5.7

The Liquid silicon is also a pH up replacement and i have noticed as the plants have been feeding that this time the pH has been going down slightly each day. I adjust to 5.7 and the next day it is down to 5.4 so i can only assume from this that the plants are using the extra Potassium thus causing the pH to lower from using it. I am correcting this pH change by adding 4ml of Liquid silicon, This brings my pH back from 5.4 up to between 5.7 and 5.8 and only add's EC0.1 to the tank.

Now due to the pH problems i had the other week a couple of the bigger leaves up top have yellowed but as you can see from some of the pics everything is still lovely and green all the way down!

I have also included a stalk shot to show everyone that those little yellow curled leaves at the bottom of the stalk are my Cotelydons, So when people tell you its ok for them to fall off early in the plants life cycle this is proof that they can still be there when you are entering into the 6th week of flowering.

Anyways hope you all enjoy the pics. As always any comments please feel free.



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 1, 2011)

I have been thinking about how i am going to use this wilma on my next grow ( i know!!! Thinking about the next one already lol) With these DINAFEM POWER KUSH i topped them and allowed them to pretty much do what they wanted. On my next grow using this system i think i will leave the 4 plants (WHITE LABEL WHITE ICE) untopped and clean bottom growth and see what happens.



Please chime in people with any comments or opinions.



J


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a trully outstanding grow and i must say it should be a lot more interest in it because of the fact! I see a great set up great strain and very good attention to detail you are doing a masterful job on tis grow and reps are in order..Cant wait to see theese finish and then whatever comes next..Peace.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 1, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> This is a trully outstanding grow and i must say it should be a lot more interest in it because of the fact! I see a great set up great strain and very good attention to detail you are doing a masterful job on tis grow and reps are in order..Cant wait to see theese finish and then whatever comes next..Peace.


Cheers stinkbudd1

At last someone interested in my Journal lol.

I have had the regulars in as you can see but no one new.

So thats a rep in return for you.


J


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Cheers stinkbudd1
> 
> At last someone interested in my Journal lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks stink

To be honest i started this journal due to being asked to show what i can do. I will add that im not sure if youve read the whole thread but this is my first run with a hydro system.

I think the reason people arent posting in this journal is that i only update it roughly every 7days now and it quickly falls back in the Journals Forum as there are others adding things to their journals all the time.

I just wanted mine to be easy to follow and show what i am doing when im doing it and what i do to correct problems etc.



J


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes i read the whole thing and it is well explained as well you are good and i kind of like the fact that you update when you see progress instead of each time the wind blows makes it fun...lol im going to try DWC hydro one day i know it is a great way to go just have to get my nerves up...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 1, 2011)

Prior to this grow i was using COCO in pots and hand watering,

But i did not treat it like soil, i was EC testing Nute strength going in and coming out, pH testing IN vs OUT so i was pretty much using a HYDRO system except i was the RESERVOIR and PUMP lol. So it was the next logical step for me to move to a full hydro based system. I already had all the testing Equipment etc so it was just a matter of picking the system i liked. The wilma 4 sold me as it fit perfectly into my space and the coverage from the BLOCKBUSTER was Perfect.


I had NO IDEA how much easier things would be in hydro as you are just testing the RES and adjusting.


I know what you mean about other threads where people are posting an entry saying hey " IM EATING A CANNA COOKIE" for example.

I like the fact that my thread is pretty concise and to the point. And also like you say it means that with each update you see real progress.



J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice lad sweet them trees..good work lad..


----------



## jondamon (Aug 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> very nice lad sweet them trees..good work lad..


cheers Kev, 

i hadnt planned on them getting to 3ft tall lol, i think im going to run the single stem untopped white ice next time to see what happens , then after that im contemplating doing a 2 plant SCROG of CHEESE...


J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

take a look at these then 37 days from seed 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-680.html

post a comment let me know what u think..


----------



## jondamon (Aug 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> take a look at these then 37 days from seed
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-680.html
> 
> post a comment let me know what u think..


thnx for the link.... i did go back last night over your thread went back to page666, im not really a fan of outdoor grows but they look good, bit of bug damage possible N def starting but good nonetheless.



J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

nice 1 lad..


----------



## jondamon (Aug 2, 2011)

i prefer sterile indoors where i control everything but i am a control freak, lol.


I was looking last night for your indoor area flowering pics but your thread is too long to sit for hours trawling.




J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

it is huge lol..got 1600 gram from 64 plants lad 2-3 weeks early..


----------



## jondamon (Aug 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> it is huge lol..got 1600 gram from 64 plants lad 2-3 weeks early..


thats only an average of 25g per plant.


How much lighting were you using?

Im underestimating here but im hoping im gonna pull about 300g off 4plants maybe more. for 1600g that would mean around 20plants not 64. 

Did you have small SOG style plants?



J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

no pall they were cut 2-3 weeks early because of my ex and custody battles there would of been alot more other wise pal...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 2, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> no pall they were cut 2-3 weeks early because of my ex and custody battles there would of been alot more other wise pal...


shame about cutting early, if you ever have to finish early again look into GHE RIPEN i got 4 cheese clones through in 7weeks with around 25g per plant and 13" tall using it. Its a forcing solution.



J


----------



## MegaBud (Aug 2, 2011)

Everything looks awesome!

I have a Power kush in soil that was just put in 12/12 under 1000w 4 days ago, definitely a stretcher. 

I'm starting to really like Dinafems gear, some of my best looking plants.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 2, 2011)

MegaBud said:


> Everything looks awesome!
> 
> I have a Power kush in soil that was just put in 12/12 under 1000w 4 days ago, definitely a stretcher.
> 
> I'm starting to really like Dinafems gear, some of my best looking plants.




Thanks.......

i think the stretch was worse on these as they only had 24days veg from seed. Next time i run the P'KUSH it will be from clones of a 6-8 month old mother rather than seed so stretch should be limited but i may contemplate using a stretch reducing product. 

May i ask how much veg you gave yours?


Mine were put into 12/12 after topping at around 5-6 inches tall now the smallest is around 2ft (24") tallest 3ft (36").




J


----------



## MegaBud (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine was LST'd & vegged from seed for roughly 5-6 weeks under a 400w MH, it was a very slow grower at first but once I fed her it started reaching for the light. The side branches have hit 22" & 23" and those are the tallest. 
Here is a picture of her, hope you don't mind 
=)


----------



## Beansly (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn Jo, my bad. I thought I had your thread subbed but apperantly I didn't. 
Suxk how this place is a clique-y, popularity contest sometimes. I've sometimes wondered why some threads have a dozen instant subb and other barley any. I think the strain choice has something to do with it but idk.... I do know that rarely do I see grow rooms as clean and efficient as yours. Maybe that's it. ppl like to see a train wreck and your grow is going too well. llol
But seriously, your plants look fantastic.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 3, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Damn Jo, my bad. I thought I had your thread subbed but apperantly I didn't.
> Suxk how this place is a clique-y, popularity contest sometimes. I've sometimes wondered why some threads have a dozen instant subb and other barley any. I think the strain choice has something to do with it but idk.... I do know that rarely do I see grow rooms as clean and efficient as yours. Maybe that's it. ppl like to see a train wreck and your grow is going too well. llol
> But seriously, your plants look fantastic.


Cheers Beanz, i know what you mean about train wrecks , some people would rather bash a journal.

I created this journal as you asked me to do one with my new setup. So i was wondering why you hadn't been in for a while.lol 

Another reason i wanted to create this journal was because during my research on the wilma here on RIU i couldnt find any FULL grow journals using one and thought that with all the info i could provide about testing res's and correcting issues it might help others understand how to use this system.




J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,

So i have found out today that my white ice clones wont be getting cut for at least 2weeks, which will set me back in time so i have to start some seeds ready.

I would like you good people to help me choose 4 seeds to grow ...
here are the choices.

1 X Greenhouse seeds MOBY DICK
1 X DINAFEM POWER KUSH
3 X DINAFEM CRITICAL+
1 X DINAFEM SWEET DEEP GRAPEFRUIT
1 X DINAFEM BLUE HASH

Which would you choose????






J


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 3, 2011)

You will love the SDG i have been doing it for the last year or so even made a cross of it with a Purple Kush i had.


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 3, 2011)

Looking awesome, how's your ladies doin, I haven't seen any pics for a good page or so lol. I like doing nice clean grows, so long as everything is tidy and sterile.

Don't know about any of them strains though (maybe just my inexperience or luck) but I've only ever had shite plants grown out of Dinafem.

And did you know you can now get UK Exodus cheese from seed. Though im not 100% sure if its a gimmick or not. used to be a UK clone only strain, I was thinking about trying it one day when I can afford some more seeds.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 3, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> You will love the SDG i have been doing it for the last year or so even made a cross of it with a Purple Kush i had.


Whats the SDG like for smoking? I like couchlock ALL THE TIME but really dig the fruity Ind/Sat. 

DNA SOUR CREAM i grew earlier this year was a fantastic experience, a vanilla scent with a zestiness to the smoke but not heavy enough for me. 

This is why i chose a kush strain this time.



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 3, 2011)

Matchbox said:


> Looking awesome, how's your ladies doin, I haven't seen any pics for a good page or so lol. I like doing nice clean grows, so long as everything is tidy and sterile.
> 
> Don't know about any of them strains though (maybe just my inexperience or luck) but I've only ever had shite plants grown out of Dinafem.
> 
> And did you know you can now get UK Exodus cheese from seed. Though im not 100% sure if its a gimmick or not. used to be a UK clone only strain, I was thinking about trying it one day when I can afford some more seeds.




If you read my thread you would have seen im only doing pic updates on mondays. 

I have a guy who grows mothers for me at his grow and there he has exodus among others i have given him. I dont plan on using seeds alot, all except the MOBY DICK listed were freebies in ATTITUDES promo a few months back and as my mother grower cant take any cuts for 2weeks, then 2weeks propogation/hardening off with then 2weeks veg thats 6 weeks before i can flower and im ready for the next set of plants to flower in around 2-4weeks depending when these current plants finish.


DINAFEM are getting some great press and are regularly featured in SOFT SECRETS.



J


----------



## DinafemHashPlant (Aug 3, 2011)

Dinafems gear is solid i like them alot...I grew out there haze auto(not as potent as i want but thats an auto) with 6 i got alittle over 240gs under 375w and this was my first grow...Now im running 2 of there industrial plants and 1 california hash plant(wow) and also doing 2 green house seeds K-Train..And by far the dinafems are out performing the GH K-Train..The hash plant is awsome with over 20 nodes and 20inches tall...Very impressive so far bro im thinking about doing there Kush next time around...This time for u i would do 3 critcal+ an the blue kush..JMO...The thing i like about dinafem is there description of there plants becuz they are on point and they dont say things like 24% THC and 700g per meter..Not saying u cant get those #'s but most of the time ya dont...Cant wait to see ur finished product and yeild


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 3, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Whats the SDG like for smoking? I like couchlock ALL THE TIME but really dig the fruity Ind/Sat.
> 
> DNA SOUR CREAM i grew earlier this year was a fantastic experience, a vanilla scent with a zestiness to the smoke but not heavy enough for me.
> 
> ...



You will have a blast then with the SDG as i say i have it have had it and will keep it, It is very citrusy and taste a lil sweeter then you would think the high is fast coming but on the mellow for the first 15 twenty minute or so then you take anotehr bowl thinking its the right thing to do and walla you are stuck wondering how the hell harry met sally or how did they go sleepless in seatle it will rock your boat..But one of the main thing i did like about it was you felt good on the come down or wake up off it..The Bag apeal and smell is real nice as well...


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

tellin ya know grow critical plus and power kush..love critical...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> tellin ya know grow critical plus and power kush..love critical...


im thinking of the SDG and the BLUE HASH along with 2x CRITICAL+


Even contemplating 12/12 from seed with them to see what can be achieved .




J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

Yea lad get em grown just put a new update on let me know what u reckon..but 12/12 from seed on them would be interesting defo..


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 4, 2011)

jondamon said:


> If you read my thread you would have seen im only doing pic updates on mondays.
> 
> I have a guy who grows mothers for me at his grow and there he has exodus among others i have given him. I dont plan on using seeds alot, all except the MOBY DICK listed were freebies in ATTITUDES promo a few months back and as my mother grower cant take any cuts for 2weeks, then 2weeks propogation/hardening off with then 2weeks veg thats 6 weeks before i can flower and im ready for the next set of plants to flower in around 2-4weeks depending when these current plants finish.
> 
> ...


Ah I see, sorry man I did read it but just kinda breezed through half asleep! my bad XD

I wasn't bashing Dinafem, just haven't had much luck with them personally.

Keep up the good work I'll be subbed!


----------



## jondamon (Aug 4, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Yea lad get em grown just put a new update on let me know what u reckon..but 12/12 from seed on them would be interesting defo..


I will be getting them grown lol but give me bloody chance lol.




J


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 4, 2011)

This is one hell of a brilliant thread. I was just about to go to bed after looking at wilma systems (thinking about using on my next grow) and then found this thread. Sat down and read the whole thing from the start.... plants look brilliant and everything is so under control. Subbed for sure!!


----------



## jondamon (Aug 4, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> This is one hell of a brilliant thread. I was just about to go to bed after looking at wilma systems (thinking about using on my next grow) and then found this thread. Sat down and read the whole thing from the start.... plants look brilliant and everything is so under control. Subbed for sure!!


Cheers MC

THis is the main reason why i wanted to start this journal as there arent many full threads about the wilma. They are a great little system. The only failing with these is i think the res could be bigger than 30litres on the standard wilma4 as it tends to need adjusting daily for pH and every few days for EC/PPMs etc. PLants use around 4litres of nutes/water each day when in full flowering like i am.


J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 4, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> This is one hell of a brilliant thread. I was just about to go to bed after looking at wilma systems (thinking about using on my next grow) and then found this thread. Sat down and read the whole thing from the start.... plants look brilliant and everything is so under control. Subbed for sure!!


Also luckily for you i havent had many people in here so its short and to the point. lol.

Like one of my friends in here said "most people want to see train wrecks so they can bash the Members grow" lol



J


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 4, 2011)

lol, thats true. I think im gonna pay a visit to my hydro store tomorrow and speak with them. Im lucky to have one so close to me and the owner is awesome aswell. Ive just started 4 clones direct to 12/12 and they are in 3L Airpots - apparently these will sit in there nicely so I wont have to do any re-potting. Will see how it goes. I may sit this grow out and water by hand and then use Wilma for the next lot. At least then I will be able to do a proper comparison I suppose.

The system sure looks great though and thanks for the effort in your journal describing it the way you have done


----------



## jondamon (Aug 4, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> lol, thats true. I think im gonna pay a visit to my hydro store tomorrow and speak with them. Im lucky to have one so close to me and the owner is awesome aswell. Ive just started 4 clones direct to 12/12 and they are in 3L Airpots - apparently these will sit in there nicely so I wont have to do any re-potting. Will see how it goes. I may sit this grow out and water by hand and then use Wilma for the next lot. At least then I will be able to do a proper comparison I suppose.
> 
> The system sure looks great though and thanks for the effort in your journal describing it the way you have done




No problem at all my man. I too have a local grow shop only 10mins drive away and i get freebies all the time. 

When i ordered my BLOCKBUSTER from my grow shop they hadnt had anything like it in before and everyone who walked in and seen almost creamed in their pants lol.

My grow shop guy said you get what you pay for! And he is damn right! I also get freebies too. Had some PLANT MAGIC coco nutes for free (full 1 litre bottles) PLANT MAGIC HYDRO BLOOM (1litre bottles) and the PLANT MAGIC BLOOM BOOSTER just a pk1314 (500ml bottle) 

Also had a 250ml bottle canna boost, and i never pay for any rockwool blocks that i need lol. I FUCKING LOVE LOCAL HYDRO SHOPS. My guys also have free samples from me i might add which always goes down well!!!!!


J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes i can confirm the 3 litre airpots DO fit into the WILMA 4 holes. I used to use AIRPOTS but gave all my pots to a good friend who now grows mothers for me, i had around 30x1litre airpots for clones and small plants. 6x3litre airpots, 5x6litre airpots, and on my last harvest i had 2 plants each in there own 15litre airpot.

What i like about the airpots is that you can put some small screws into the top of the pots, You know where you have the ring of un-holed plastic around the tops and use them with string to LST the fuck out of them lol.

Heres a pic of a sharksbreath that i LST'd to death after 11weeks of VEG lol.



J


----------



## goten (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice setup you got going on their my man , 

I wish i had the luxury to invest in a better setup , unfortunately i have to stick with micro growing for now and outdoor growing 

You plants looks nice and frosty , looks like you could snowboard down em 

Your gonna have some killa smoke their soon ...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 4, 2011)

goten said:


> Nice setup you got going on their my man ,
> 
> I wish i had the luxury to invest in a better setup , unfortunately i have to stick with micro growing for now and outdoor growing
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.

I had this closet design in my head for almost a year. Wanted to hone my skills a little more before i invested heavily. Amazing what a little money and ALOT of reading can achieve lol. 


J


----------



## solanero (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for a good read and some inspiration too. I especially liked the comment whoever said it, " most ppl here just wanna see train-wrecks ,so they can bash the grower" - good comment, as i sorta noticed that too . Any way on a positive note you've given me some great ideas to try, as i am a new grower, it makes it easier to learn from ppl with your attitude. dude


----------



## jondamon (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey folks

I know i only do updates on mondays but i couldnt resist taking a darkness shot of the ladies yesterday in the hopes i would have time to upload them for you to see.

As you can see from the Whole room pics there is the yellowing from the pH problem i had early on in flowering, I think the pH dropped to low for Mg to be taken in by the plant. It hasnt gotten any worse so im not overly concerned with this.

Hope you enjoy,

New full update on Monday which is RES change day, Current EC1.4 pH5.7, Changing on Monday to EC1.2 just of the FLORES, RHIZO, ZYM, BOOST.







J


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

nice looking set up you have, i'm loving the scientific approach. are you happy with how the plants are going?, i recently grew some critical and haze autos from dinafem and from what i can gather they seem to be a really good seedbank, i will be looking to grow more from them in the future.

how long you gonna let these ladies go for?, looks like they are still growing to me.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 6, 2011)

ghb said:


> nice looking set up you have, i'm loving the scientific approach. are you happy with how the plants are going?, i recently grew some critical and haze autos from dinafem and from what i can gather they seem to be a really good seedbank, i will be looking to grow more from them in the future.
> 
> how long you gonna let these ladies go for?, looks like they are still growing to me.




To be fair i am pretty impressed with how these have grown. I picked DINAFEM due to the amount of coverage they get in SOFT SECRETS newspaper. THe Stretch on this strain was a little hard to deal with, There is one plant that unfortunately is not easy to get a pic of that has stayed quite compact and stocky with good ROCK HARD dense cola's, Luckily my Mother grower has a clone of this plant to keep it around. So in retrospect out of 4 beans that i popped there was a definate mother contender out of those 4 which is a pretty good percentage. 2 clear distinct phenotypes in these 4 beans, the tall, and the Compact. During Veg they all could have been clones of the other!

They are about to enter into WEEK7 of 12/12 on Monday, the POWER KUSH is supposed to be an 8weeks strain but i always plan for 10 weeks on 8 or 9 week strains and if they happen to take longer then they take longer. Im a personal grower so the time frame is less important to me and the final quality is EVERYTHING.


Next i plan on Growing some 2xCRITICAL+ and SWEET DEEP GRAPEFRUIT by DINAFEM along with the MOBY DICK from Greenhouse Seeds. The only problem i do foresee with this is that its 3 different strains in the same HYDRO system so i can only run as high as my weakest strain. 




J


----------



## crystallballzoffire (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks to be a well thought out system you have put together JDmon. An inspiration to all newbie's and vet growers around the globe.

I intend to apply some of your techniques and plans to my own grow, soon, hope you don't mind.

Thanks for sharing your ladies with us.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Folks

Well i am a day early on posting pics, the main reason for this is that it is my better half's birthday tomorrow so will not be online at all.


Anyway some nice shots for you of day 42 of flower.

I have taken some more pics of my biggest bud with the lighter next to it and the same kind of shot i took the other day with my forearm and hand in view. Also some pics of all the others. The compact stocky plant is the right hand side furthest from the doorway of the closet.

As tomorrow is what it is, i have also done a res change today as i mentioned in an earlier post. RES EC was set to 1.4 but over the last week has increased to 1.6, So i dumped the RES and filled back up with EC1.2 ph5.8, this was just the canna aqua flores 2ml per litre of A and B, Cannazym 2.5ml per litre, Canna Rhizotonic 0.5ml per litre, CannaBOOST 2ml per litre.


Enjoy the pics everyone.


J


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 7, 2011)

Your girls look fantasitic!! I decided in the end to sit this one out with Wilma and sticking with just manually watering  Will give it a go on my next one though. +rep


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 8, 2011)

sikk buds on them..been hearing alot of good things about airpots..


jondamon said:


> Yes i can confirm the 3 litre airpots DO fit into the WILMA 4 holes. I used to use AIRPOTS but gave all my pots to a good friend who now grows mothers for me, i had around 30x1litre airpots for clones and small plants. 6x3litre airpots, 5x6litre airpots, and on my last harvest i had 2 plants each in there own 15litre airpot.
> 
> What i like about the airpots is that you can put some small screws into the top of the pots, You know where you have the ring of un-holed plastic around the tops and use them with string to LST the fuck out of them lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sikk buds on them..been hearing alot of good things about airpots..


The airpots are REVOLUTIONARY, i loved the dense rootballs that were achieved using them, No root circling , air pruned roots which causes more feeder roots to develop which leads to an increase in nutrient uptake etc. A little hard to get used to watering them but a great design.



J


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 8, 2011)

jondamon said:


> The airpots are REVOLUTIONARY, i loved the dense rootballs that were achieved using them, No root circling , air pruned roots which causes more feeder roots to develop which leads to an increase in nutrient uptake etc. A little hard to get used to watering them but a great design.
> 
> 
> 
> J


Dip them in a bucket of your nutrient mix for best saturation results mate, I dip my airpots, best way to get them watered IMO.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 8, 2011)

Those airpots look like they'd be great for a flood and drain system. I'm starting to design a two-tiered vertical ScrOG hydroponic system for a future vert system. It getting really popular but I've been wanting to do it for a while. Bare-bulb vert seems like the best system for getting the most out of your bulbs and maximizing yeild and efficiency.


----------



## streets (Aug 8, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Well i am a day early on posting pics, the main reason for this is that it is my better half's birthday tomorrow so will not be online at all.
> 
> ...



my power kush just popped the surface, how many different phenos did you get? and what would u say was the most common? great looking grow, hope to have some massive colas on mine as well
!


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 8, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Those airpots look like they'd be great for a flood and drain system. I'm starting to design a two-tiered vertical ScrOG hydroponic system for a future vert system. It getting really popular but I've been wanting to do it for a while. Bare-bulb vert seems like the best system for getting the most out of your bulbs and maximizing yeild and efficiency.


The tray would have to drown the entire pot or at least most of it otherwise you would have plenty feeder roots towards the top that would starve of water, they would be great though..


----------



## jondamon (Aug 8, 2011)

streets said:


> my power kush just popped the surface, how many different phenos did you get? and what would u say was the most common? great looking grow, hope to have some massive colas on mine as well
> !


As far as pheotypes go there was NO differences during veg, 2 clear pheno's once flowering, 2 stocky plants with modest amount of bud, and 2 stretchers with larger amounts of bigger bud than the stocky. 



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 8, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Dip them in a bucket of your nutrient mix for best saturation results mate, I dip my airpots, best way to get them watered IMO.


thnx for the tip but i dont own any of them anymore.



J


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Aug 8, 2011)

Read the thread start to finish! Great grow! Im subbed for the remainder.


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2011)

jondamon said:


> To be fair i am pretty impressed with how these have grown. I picked DINAFEM due to the amount of coverage they get in SOFT SECRETS newspaper. THe Stretch on this strain was a little hard to deal with, There is one plant that unfortunately is not easy to get a pic of that has stayed quite compact and stocky with good ROCK HARD dense cola's, Luckily my Mother grower has a clone of this plant to keep it around. So in retrospect out of 4 beans that i popped there was a definate mother contender out of those 4 which is a pretty good percentage. 2 clear distinct phenotypes in these 4 beans, the tall, and the Compact. During Veg they all could have been clones of the other!
> 
> They are about to enter into WEEK7 of 12/12 on Monday, the POWER KUSH is supposed to be an 8weeks strain but i always plan for 10 weeks on 8 or 9 week strains and if they happen to take longer then they take longer. Im a personal grower so the time frame is less important to me and the final quality is EVERYTHING.
> 
> ...


multi straining on one res is not a good idea man, i know you know what you are doing but the amount of forseeable problems you could have running 3 strains on one feed is endless. have you ever multistrained in the hydro setup you have now?, i have problems multi straining doing a hand feed, especially if i haven't grown the strain before, i wish you luck though man, i suppose four plants is manageble for you.

now running two different seeds of the critical is a good idea, i have grown 4 and they were all quite different, if you get a purple one you are on to a winner.


by the way this is an epic grow for personal stash, lovely buds man, so please don't think i'm hating just trying to give you some advice based on what i have seen in dwc set ups


----------



## jondamon (Aug 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> multi straining on one res is not a good idea man, i know you know what you are doing but the amount of forseeable problems you could have running 3 strains on one feed is endless. have you ever multistrained in the hydro setup you have now?, i have problems multi straining doing a hand feed, especially if i haven't grown the strain before, i wish you luck though man, i suppose four plants is manageble for you.
> 
> now running two different seeds of the critical is a good idea, i have grown 4 and they were all quite different, if you get a purple one you are on to a winner.
> 
> ...




Dont worry bro i know you aint hating, i understand the pitfalls involved in multistraining, this grow is my first run in the hydro, i have multi strained before when i was handwatering, but this multi is born out of necessity as my clones arent ready early enough from my mother grower. Free seeds from attitude = jondamon experimenting lol.


A little about whats going on, RES EC1.0 down from 1.2, pH has a healthy drift from 5.7-6.1. Loads of white pistils still no sign of slowing down lol.


AND TALK ABOUT STINKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its a good job i over spec'd my filter as this strain reaks!!!




J


----------



## stelthy (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry I'am late  but in time for Harvest  everything looks great man.. can I ask what size is your *Res* ?? only I am using _CANNAs Hydro Vega/Florez_ etc.. which is very similar to the* CANNAs Aqua nuits*.. and I only have a *10L Res* and am adding way more nuits...as surgested on *CANNA's web-site*... are you under cutting on your nuits ?? Either way your doing great and the buds look lush !!!  *+REP!* for nice work - STELTHY


----------



## jondamon (Aug 10, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Sorry I'am late  but in time for Harvest  everything looks great man.. can I ask what size is your *Res* ?? only I am using _CANNAs Hydro Vega/Florez_ etc.. which is very similar to the* CANNAs Aqua nuits*.. and I only have a *10L Res* and am adding way more nuits...as surgested on *CANNA's web-site*... are you under cutting on your nuits ?? Either way your doing great and the buds look lush !!!  *+REP!* for nice work - STELTHY


i have 30litre res, I am monitoring EC of the RES to try and hover around the "SWEET SPOT" so that EC's remain within 0.2EC of what the res was filled at. This way the plants are generally happy and im only adding what they need rather than kicking them up the ass with what they cant uptake .



J


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2011)

aaah don't talk to me about clones, i'm missing out big time because i never keep mothers that i want to grow.

your girls still have a way to go looking at the pistils, gonna be interesting to see how these buds end up if they keep growing at this rate.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> aaah don't talk to me about clones, i'm missing out big time because i never keep mothers that i want to grow.
> 
> your girls still have a way to go looking at the pistils, gonna be interesting to see how these buds end up if they keep growing at this rate.


tell me about it!!!!! I have GHE RIPEN npk 0,6,5 which is a forcing solution to help speed things up if i need to lol.


If you get the 2 pics of my big cola and left forearm from wk6(day 36) and wk 7(day 42) side by side the differences in size in 1 week is ASTONISHING .



J


----------



## igorskee (Aug 10, 2011)

a lot of talking to your self actually. Whatta drama. ahahaha so funny.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 10, 2011)

igorskee said:


> a lot of talking to your self actually. Whatta drama. ahahaha so funny.


What?


I created this journal for a record of my first try at hydro, regardless of whether anyone else posted or not, its just more fun when people comment or ask questions.

I can see you're a really helpfull user here on RIU with your 47th post in 2 years. 

if you dont like my journal then dont bother posting 



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey folks

Just taken some snaps of the girls.

3 of the ladies are still growing loads of white pistils and no sign of slowing down.

BUT my little stocky one at the back right is looking like it is nearly ready.

Check pic2 of the colas the pistils are starting to die back. THis one could very well be ready to chop at the end of week 8. Which starts on Monday.


Current REs details. pH drift from 5.7-6.1, Current EC 1.2 Canna Aqua Flores, Zym, Rhizo, Boost.


Res is gettting changed today with an EC1.2 of GHE RIPEN, I will now run this for 10Days as stated on the bottle!! NPK 0-6-5. As i have mentioned the RIPEN is a forcing solution that is used to harmonise the end of life cycle of the flowering plant. For those of you that believe in flushing the plant this product states there is no need to flush your plant after using RIPEN. 







Enjoy



J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

bet them colas have sum serious weight to em..very nice them mate..very nice//


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> bet them colas have sum serious weight to em..very nice them mate..very nice//


You'd better F*cking Believe it lol!


I cant wait to CHOP and weigh it all in. (This will probably be the most bud i have ever taken from 1 grow)




J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Folks

Some new lights on pictures for you.

I have done a very similar thing with my biggest cola and second biggest cola that i done on the last few updates with my arm in the picture to.


Enjoy



J


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 12, 2011)

nice journal m8 just read from start to finish, will keep an eye for finished weight, and updates, plus rep


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> nice journal m8 just read from start to finish, will keep an eye for finished weight, and updates, plus rep


Thnx for stopping by Rob, 

Glad you liked it.


J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

sikk ass buds mate.....


jondamon said:


> Hey Folks
> 
> Some new lights on pictures for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

So anyone interested in taking a yield guesstimation???


Originally after laying down some serious money for a small percy grow, my other half asked me what weight i would be happy with harvesting, i said to her that i was hoping to average 2ounces per plant until i felt comfortable with hydro, i do have 1 runt that may only give me 1-2ounces max, but i have 2x3ft's front 2 and a STOCKY nearly ready 2ft girl.

What say you?



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sikk ass buds mate.....


cheerz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

ALSO forgot to say i have a prize for the winner, that i WILL send to whoever gets the closest answer regardless of where you live!!!!!!!!




J


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 12, 2011)

They look stunning Jon


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 12, 2011)

Im gonna have a guess at 6.6oz dry


----------



## 80degreez (Aug 12, 2011)

Sweet Nuggets man! I know you will enjoy them 
Glad to see quality coming out of your grow - we share a lot of the same setup except the difference between hydro and soil!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 12, 2011)

*big colas  nice job, cant go wrong with 600watrs.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> Im gonna have a guess at 6.6oz dry


estimate entered.


J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

every entry is being noted down next to username in my RIU notepad .



I will reveal what the prize is when i chop my first girl thats ready, i am looking for a total weight estimate.






J


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 12, 2011)

Actually im going to change my guess to 9.2oz to take into consideration hydro with wilma and the fact that they look kick ass for a first hydro attempt


----------



## 80degreez (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm going to chime in at 9oz flat! Btw, are we playing Wheel of Fortune style?


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

80degreez said:


> I'm going to chime in at 9oz flat! Btw, are we playing Wheel of Fortune style?


Wheel of fortune style???? i dont follow?



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

mc260377 said:


> Actually im going to change my guess to 9.2oz to take into consideration hydro with wilma and the fact that they look kick ass for a first hydro attempt


No more changing, guess recorded




J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 12, 2011)

80degreez said:


> I'm going to chime in at 9oz flat! Btw, are we playing Wheel of Fortune style?


recorded.



J


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 12, 2011)

They look great J.D. very nice job.

I think you knocked the ball outa the park... 11oz's

Good luck with your harvest.

Peace
Low


----------



## 80degreez (Aug 12, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Wheel of fortune style???? i dont follow?
> 
> 
> 
> J



Wheel of Fortune style means the winner is the person who guesses closest to the actual number WITHOUT going over.


----------



## DinafemHashPlant (Aug 12, 2011)

10.5oz or 300g's nice job bro


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 13, 2011)

8.7 oz mate thats what i reckon..


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2011)

guesses noted.



J


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2011)

4 plants x 76 grams + 6g of quick dry samples + a nice 6g ball of hash = 316g of lovely smoke 

does it smell kushy at all? doesn't look like any kush i have seen, they all give shitty yields, this is sexy


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2011)

subbed for results


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2011)

ghb said:


> 4 plants x 76 grams + 6g of quick dry samples + a nice 6g ball of hash = 316g of lovely smoke
> 
> does it smell kushy at all? doesn't look like any kush i have seen, they all give shitty yields, this is sexy


it smells sweet but spicy at present, its quite an old strain in dinafem's stock, afghaniXskunk#1 so the pedigree is there.



Guess noted.




J


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 13, 2011)

i will guess 7.3 oz


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> i will guess 7.3 oz


noted.




J


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Aug 13, 2011)

Im gonna guess 9.8 Oz


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Im gonna guess 9.8 Oz


noted.



Some specifics for everyone.

Current res EC1.2, this has not altered in 24hours with the GHE RIPEN and CANNABOOST, i used 2.5ml per litre of the BOOST, and around 3-4ml per litre of the RIPEN .

pH was set yesterday to 5.8 , this had drifted down to 5.3 in 24hours, adjusted today back up to 5.8 .




J


----------



## DaGaBuds (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm guessing 6.8 oz dry. Nice grow.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2011)

DaGaBuds said:


> I'm guessing 6.8 oz dry. Nice grow.


noted



J


----------



## phishphan1995 (Aug 13, 2011)

I guess 240 Gs DW


----------



## jondamon (Aug 13, 2011)

phishphan1995 said:


> I guess 240 Gs DW


noted.



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Well its 2am here in the UK, about 20mins ago i went to check on my room, only to discover that 1 of my colas on the stocky plant has FUCKING BUD MOULD , i have removed more than just the effected part and salvaged what i could (2g) from a possible +14g bud. I then washed my hands etc and went to inspect more thoroughly, 

Thankfully no more visible, i will keep my eyes open for any more. I think to help eliminate this problem on future grows i will have to add more oscilating fans at all sides of the closet.


I have taken some pics as best i can to show everyone, I will upload them tomorrow as im off to bed.




J


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 16, 2011)

what a sickna m8, fingers crossed thats the end of it!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 16, 2011)

hope u get it sorted lad...


jondamon said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Well its 2am here in the UK, about 20mins ago i went to check on my room, only to discover that 1 of my colas on the stocky plant has FUCKING BUD MOULD , i have removed more than just the effected part and salvaged what i could (2g) from a possible +14g bud. I then washed my hands etc and went to inspect more thoroughly,
> 
> ...


----------



## Beansly (Aug 16, 2011)

How the hell did you get mold in _that _room? Is the humidity high where you live?


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well that sucks - hope everything else will be ok


----------



## MegaBud (Aug 16, 2011)

My guess would be 5.5oz.

Those colas are BEAST!


----------



## jondamon (Aug 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> How the hell did you get mold in _that _room? Is the humidity high where you live?


Im trying to figure that one out myself beanz. THe humidity of the room has been within perfect conditions. Lowest 45% during lights on HIghest 65% dark cycle.

The only reason i am leaning towards with this problem was that, to be honest its a little too crowded in there and i havent got any air circulation at that back end. SO i have since added a 6inch clip on fan to the tray of the WILMA pointing straight up in between all the plants from the top of the pots up through the canopy.


Update coming up.



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey folks

Well what a fucking nightmare ive had over the last 20hours or so.

As you can see from the pictures of the BUD that has been chopped from the plant there is a dark (different colour) part of the bud in the centre this is where the mould was found. IT had taken over roughly 1inch X 2inch long area in the centre of the bud which was around 4inches wide and 8inches long. 

I inspected all of the plants quite thoroughly last night and havent since found any more problems. So today i have Had a small defoliation session with a good friend, whom you may remember from my motherbox build thread, MR P DOWNWARD, and we have stripped alot of the large leaves from the centres of where the plants all meet. Creating more air between the plants. I have also fitted a 6inch clip on fan to the tray of the WILMA which points directly up through the canopy now.

I have also ceased the 3 feedings during the dark cycle to reduce how much moisture is present in the air. As each of the plants came out of the wilma for a hair cut they got sprayed down with ROT STOP from my local hydro shop, this is supposed to stop BOTYTRIS in its tracks, better safe than sorry.

Current REs Stats, EC rising slightly to 1.4, ph drifting from 5.8-5.3 still using just the RIPEN and the BOOST. I will be topping up the WILMA with just plain water with BOOST no RIPEN tomorrow to bring the pH up and the EC down, rather than using any acids etc unnecessarily.

I have arrowed the BUD in question which i had to chop off for you to see.


ANyway hope you like the pics from my fucked up evening. lol.



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey folks

Well i have been and taken some better pictures of the closet for you all.

I hope you enjoy them, current RES statistics are EC 1.1 pH 5.8 still using RIPEN and BOOST.

End of flowering week8 will be Sunday. I doubt they will be ready on sunday maybe the following sunday is more optimistic.




Enjoy


J


----------



## DinafemHashPlant (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats a bummer bro..I got hit with bud rot or mold my last grow after i did final flush lost a good oz of 3 plants it sucked...I feel for ya hopefully no more


----------



## jondamon (Aug 18, 2011)

DinafemHashPlant said:


> Thats a bummer bro..I got hit with bud rot or mold my last grow after i did final flush lost a good oz of 3 plants it sucked...I feel for ya hopefully no more


 
I feel your pain bro. I lost around 1/2oz from just the 1 cola it had infected, BUt i have done some serious leaf pruning to free up the space in the centre of the wilma and now also blow a 6inch clip on fan straight up through the canopy. Havent seen any more ROT yet but then i am using the ROT STOP liquid at 5-7 day intervals now. It can be used right up to harvest.


J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

hope it getts better mate but there sum nice colas pal..very nice...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hope it getts better mate but there sum nice colas pal..very nice...


Cheers Kev,


I'm monitoring them all very closely now.


The colas have also began to swell up now, for instance "THE BEAST" cola is really piling on the weight and filling in alot more. As you can see in the pic its about 10inches long and about 5 or 6inches wide, pistils are beginning to amber off now.


More to the point i am currently sampling the 2g i managed to save, It has ben drying since monday and to be fair is pretty good lol, gonna be ALOT better after its allowed to finish dry/cure.... I am SOOOOO pleased i chose this strain for myself.



J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 19, 2011)

excellent news woke up today to loads of hairs growing ...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> excellent news woke up today to loads of hairs growing ...


Time for a haircut then kev??? lol jk




J


----------



## gophernutz (Aug 19, 2011)

Mold from lack of air circulation? Ill have to remember that cause my humidity is about the same as yours


----------



## jondamon (Aug 19, 2011)

gophernutz said:


> Mold from lack of air circulation? Ill have to remember that cause my humidity is about the same as yours


Thats what im thinking, along with bushy plants with too much foliage . Gonna try keeping the next 4 under 2ft with single stems untopped.




J


----------



## longy (Aug 20, 2011)

hey jondamon which on would u say ended up the beta plant the strechy on or the squater on i have on of each going at he moment


----------



## jondamon (Aug 20, 2011)

longy said:


> hey jondamon which on would u say ended up the beta plant the strechy on or the squater on i have on of each going at he moment


the squater one got bud rot, the stretchier one has a BEAST of a cola.


Its very hard to say until they are harvested as i also see potency, overall yield, plant health, finishing time etc as something to base the "better" plant on.




J


----------



## Onlyoneman (Aug 21, 2011)

jondamon said:


> OK So
> 
> On to monday of this week. I topped all the plants labeling each one so i knew which clone was which plant and turned my timer to 12/12, NOw some of you maybe thinking hang on a minute there J!!!! You topped the plants and flipped them straight to 12/12, Shouldnt you have waited slightly to allow them to recover from the stress of the topping?


I know a guy who tops his plants during flower, about 2 weeks in and he consistently crops about twice as much off of the ones he tops like that compared to the ones he grows exactly the same save for the topping. when he told me that I said he was full of shit, but he proved it to me.

Thats the first SCROG I have ever seen that looked like it needed a second screen to keep the buds vertical! hahaha

Nice work man. Beautiful plants.

Edit: Oh...there isn't a screen...it just looks like there is one.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey folks

Well sunday evening was the last time the lights came on so on MONDAY at 530am the lights went off and stayed off until last night.

Each of the pictures of the trimmed bud is a different plant.


PIC 1 was the stocky plant that first developed bud rot.
PIC2 was the plant at the front left side of the wilma
PIC3 was the runt of the 4
PIC4 was the plant with the massive cola
PIC5 all the pots and main stalks
PIC6 the scissor hash from trimming
PIC7,8 and 9 are the closet filled with the bud.


Yesterday i started by emptying my room of all the plants, the wilma etc and began cleaning everything down with a 10% bleach solution. 

I stuck some sticky clips to the walls and began stringing the closet.


After this was done myself, my wife and my good friend MR P DOWNWARD began trimming at approx 830pm.. We finished trimming the last plant at 115am.

Now i will state to everyone that i DO NOT weigh my bud wet, however i had to weigh the BEAST cola to see what it weighed in at, 110.8g wet including stem, Allowing 15g for the stem this would be a wet weight of 95.8g so i am expecting around an OZ dry from the beast. lol

The next update will be weigh in and i will be contacting the winner of the GUESS the yield prize.

For those of you that entered the little competition, the prize will be some of my seeds that i have in the cupboard, they are CRITICAL +, MOBY DICK, BLUE HASH, SWEET DEEP GRAPEFRUIT, POWER KUSH. 



Hope you all enjoy the pics.





J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

very nice work mate...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> very nice work mate...


Cheers Kev


It was a slog but we got there lol.



J


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Aug 24, 2011)

Cant wait to hear your smoke and yield report! Well done!


----------



## jondamon (Aug 24, 2011)

PuffPuffPassed said:


> Cant wait to hear your smoke and yield report! Well done!


Cheerz PPP.



I will be updating yield amount pre-cure and smoke report POST cure. I like to cure my bud for a minimum of 2 weeks before attempting to write a report on it. Hell i may even write one pre cure, during cure and post curing lol just for shits and giggles. lol.




J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

that would be good..


----------



## mc260377 (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic - great job


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

nice grow mate! (crosses fingers for them critical mass seeds)


----------



## jayme001 (Aug 24, 2011)

Guess the yield.... Wet or dry????

Im guessing 8.2oz dry


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

the moby dick sounds nice also, ive forgot what my guess was now though ha think it was 7 something.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 24, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> the moby dick sounds nice also, ive forgot what my guess was now though ha think it was 7 something.


7.3oz or 204.4g.



J


----------



## jondamon (Aug 24, 2011)

jayme001 said:


> Guess the yield.... Wet or dry????
> 
> Im guessing 8.2oz dry




Hi J

Thnx for guessing.




J


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

jondamon said:


> 7.3oz or 204.4g.
> 
> 
> 
> J


thanks how they looking? close to 7.3 oz haha


----------



## jondamon (Aug 24, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> thanks how they looking? close to 7.3 oz haha


Fuck knows at this stage.


I think
runt 2oz
stocky nearly 3oz
2nd biggest 3oz 
beast 4oz

roughly lol but thats just me.




J


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Fuck knows at this stage.
> 
> 
> I think
> ...



nooooooooo thats over 12 oz i would like to re guess 11.5 oz haha only kidding hope you pull at least that for your hard work.


----------



## jayme001 (Aug 24, 2011)

just pm'd u jon. I meant 8.2 not 8.5 oz. 
Although i just had a rethink when looking at your harvested pics, i now reckon around 12.1oz


----------



## jondamon (Aug 24, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> nooooooooo thats over 12 oz i would like to re guess 11.5 oz haha only kidding hope you pull at least that for your hard work.


To be honest it wasnt that much hard work, sure a few problems here and there while i was learning the hydro "force" but im used to spending around 3hours hand watering and draining/removing water, this was a few mins each day.


The bud rot was hard work to contain but i managed it. There was 1 thing i didnt factor into my design which was high RH i dint even think about it. Dehumidifier is my next purchase , along with smaller plants.

My goal during this grow has been to average 2oz per plant so anything above this amount is a bonus. This grow was more about learning my new setup and pulling enough percy to get me to my next harvest, so pretty much job done lol.




J


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Aug 26, 2011)

12.5 oz on the money


----------



## wisconsinsmoker (Aug 27, 2011)

nice work beautiful plants im gonna have to say 11.7 oz


----------



## jondamon (Aug 27, 2011)

A little update, buds have been hanging sice tuesday evening and are feeling quite crispy today. So later i am going to jar most if not all of them.

Closet during drying has been 20C/68F with RH between 45% -54%.


Before jarring them i will be weighing it all out to see what the total is. I will endeavour to take pics of the weight on the scales for all to see. Then contact the winner.



J


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

come on pull it pull it! and the lucky number is RobsterB, haha


----------



## jondamon (Aug 27, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> come on pull it pull it! and the lucky number is RobsterB, haha


Hey you never know!!!!

I'm always excited at this point regardless of the yield because this is when the magic starts of curing..........




J


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Hey you never know!!!!
> 
> I'm always excited at this point regardless of the yield because this is when the magic starts of curing..........
> 
> ...



couldn't agree more! im giving serious thought on buying the 4 pot Wilma and growing 4 plants instead of the 6 i do now in soil, im waiting to see what you yield first, if its near to what i do now with 6 then im in! (around the 13 oz with white rhino)

just been reading up on the wilma, looks like the 8 pot system would fit in my room, i take it if the system fits then theres enough room for nice sized plants jon?


----------



## jondamon (Aug 27, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> couldn't agree more! im giving serious thought on buying the 4 pot Wilma and growing 4 plants instead of the 6 i do now in soil, im waiting to see what you yield first, if its near to what i do now with 6 then im in! (around the 13 oz with white rhino)
> 
> just been reading up on the wilma, looks like the 8 pot system would fit in my room, i take it if the system fits then theres enough room for nice sized plants jon?




The 8pot i think has 6.5 litre pots good for an 8 plant SOG. The wilmabig4 has better plant spacing and 18litre pots.



J


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 28, 2011)

jondamon said:


> The 8pot i think has 6.5 litre pots good for an 8 plant SOG. The wilmabig4 has better plant spacing and 18litre pots.
> 
> 
> 
> J



thanks for that, id rathyer have 4 good size plants than 8 small ones so think i will go for the 4 pot, so if i buy this one do you just get the pots and tray? http://www.britcropshydroponics.co.uk/Grow-Systems/Wilma/Atami-Wilma-4-Pot-system-BIG.html?source=Froogle 
or do you get everything but the pump? thanks


----------



## jondamon (Aug 28, 2011)

You get everything.

RES
TRAY
4x18litre POTS
MAXIJET PUMP
DELIVERY TUBE
LINES 
4xBLUE FLOOD STAKES (use with hydroton etc)
4xBLACK DRIPPERS (use with coco etc) 

Its a good system.




J


----------



## Beansly (Aug 28, 2011)

You didn't concider RH???


....maybe ill get someone else to help me with my atmosphere controls....

lol jk

Hard lesson man. I have the opposite problem. Bone dry and arid desert is all that surrounds me.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 28, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You didn't concider RH???
> 
> 
> ....maybe ill get someone else to help me with my atmosphere controls....
> ...



I didnt think about it as i never had high RH when the closet was the other way round, i had no idea it would increase so much with the silver sheeting and the wilma. 

Hey Ho tho you live and learn.



I have a weigh in update later with pics.




I CAN CONFIRM THE PRE CURE WEIGHT WAS

345.3g dry 

or

12.33oz, 


I took all estimates and wrote them down here on RIU 

mc260377 9.2oz 257.6g
80degrees 9oz 252g
lowphat 11oz 308g
DINAFEMHASHPLANT 10.5oz 294g
KEV murphy 8.7oz 243.6g
ghb 11.2oz 316g
robsterb 7.3oz 204.4g
grapephillyandchronic 9.8oz 274.4g
Dagabuds 6.8oz 190.4g
phisphan 8.6oz 240g
MEGAbud 5.5oz 154g
Jamie001 8.2oz


These guesses were entered before i released my own estimate any guesses after that point have not been counted.


THE WINNER WAS ghb .


Well done. I have already PM'd you.



I will be back on later with pics.




J


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 28, 2011)

well done ghb! grrrr


----------



## jondamon (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey everyone

AS promised here are the pics of the weigh in.

Each pic is firstly of the bowl of bud and then the weight of that bowl. I ZERO'd the scales with the bowl on so the weight shown is just the bud in the bowl.


Hope you like.



J


----------



## Lowphat (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats on a nice harvest....I knew you'd get over 11oz's.
Great job J.D.

Peace
Low


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 29, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> AS promised here are the pics of the weigh in.
> 
> ...


so all of this was done in 2 months


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

nice harvest bro...


----------



## jondamon (Aug 29, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> so all of this was done in 2 months


23days of veg along with 8 weeks of 12/12 and 2days darkness prior to harvesting.




J


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

what u reckon mine will pull 50 days outdoor veg then 8-9 weeks of 12/12 with 4 days of darkness lol..


----------



## jondamon (Aug 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> what u reckon mine will pull 50 days outdoor veg then 8-9 weeks of 12/12 with 4 days of darkness lol..


3g lol jk.


Really dont know .




J


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey Jon, newbie here (hand covers face) very very nice grow. Wanted to know how long it took you to pull that in.

And also here are the equipment my friend intends to use on his grow, let me knw if you think anything is missing:
Greenroom, 8 pod hydroponic flood & drain system, 600W High Pressure Sodium Son-T-Agro light, cool hood, contactor relay & timer, heated propagator, nutrients: grow, bloom & bloom boost, digital pH meter and calibration solution, pH up & pH down, digital cf meter and calibration solution, 150mm lti extraction fan and bracket , 150mm carbon filter, padded collar 150mm, min max thermo hygro meter, clay pebbles & rockwool blocks, easy rollers. 

Thanks mate


----------



## jondamon (Sep 21, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> Hey Jon, newbie here (hand covers face) very very nice grow. Wanted to know how long it took you to pull that in.
> 
> And also here are the equipment my friend intends to use on his grow, let me knw if you think anything is missing:
> Greenroom, 8 pod hydroponic flood & drain system, 600W High Pressure Sodium Son-T-Agro light, cool hood, contactor relay & timer, heated propagator, nutrients: grow, bloom & bloom boost, digital pH meter and calibration solution, pH up & pH down, digital cf meter and calibration solution, 150mm lti extraction fan and bracket , 150mm carbon filter, padded collar 150mm, min max thermo hygro meter, clay pebbles & rockwool blocks, easy rollers.
> ...




Sounds good.

He will know what he's missing either during or after his first run.

Some ppl use hydro without pH or CF readings with good results, personally i like the more scientific way of growing in hydro FOR NOW!



J


----------



## Psychild (Sep 24, 2011)

jondamon said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> He will know what he's missing either during or after his first run.
> 
> ...


 I've been running a DWC for about 4 months now with no EC Meter....use a drop kit for PH, and make logical guesses on nutes &#8730;


----------



## Psychild (Sep 24, 2011)

l8arrival said:


> Hey Jon, newbie here (hand covers face) very very nice grow. Wanted to know how long it took you to pull that in.
> 
> And also here are the equipment my friend intends to use on his grow, let me knw if you think anything is missing:
> Greenroom, 8 pod hydroponic flood & drain system, 600W High Pressure Sodium Son-T-Agro light, cool hood, contactor relay & timer, heated propagator, nutrients: grow, bloom & bloom boost, digital pH meter and calibration solution, pH up & pH down, digital cf meter and calibration solution, 150mm lti extraction fan and bracket , 150mm carbon filter, padded collar 150mm, min max thermo hygro meter, clay pebbles & rockwool blocks, easy rollers.
> ...


 Your definitely gonna want to get a 6" inline fan in there....something pulling around 400cfm to cool off that bulb and room



jondamon said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> He will know what he's missing either during or after his first run.
> 
> ...


 I've been running a DWC for about 4 months now with no EC Meter....use a drop kit for PH, and make logical guesses on nutes &#8730;


----------



## l8arrival (Sep 27, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Your definitely gonna want to get a 6" inline fan in there....something pulling around 400cfm to cool off that bulb and room
> 
> 
> I've been running a DWC for about 4 months now with no EC Meter....use a drop kit for PH, and make logical guesses on nutes &#8730;


he's got a air cooled hood also


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on the successful harvest bro. Looking forward to the next cycle when you get everything just right.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Oct 23, 2011)

Psychild said:


> I've been running a DWC for about 4 months now with no EC Meter....use a drop kit for PH, and make logical guesses on nutes &#8730;





l8arrival said:


> Hey Jon, newbie here (hand covers face) very very nice grow. Wanted to know how long it took you to pull that in.
> 
> And also here are the equipment my friend intends to use on his grow, let me knw if you think anything is missing:
> Greenroom, 8 pod hydroponic flood & drain system, 600W High Pressure Sodium Son-T-Agro light, cool hood, contactor relay & timer, heated propagator, nutrients: grow, bloom & bloom boost, digital pH meter and calibration solution, pH up & pH down, digital cf meter and calibration solution, 150mm lti extraction fan and bracket , 150mm carbon filter, padded collar 150mm, min max thermo hygro meter, clay pebbles & rockwool blocks, easy rollers.
> ...


If at all possible a 1000w light will make a HUGE difference in yield. More than pays for itself!!!


----------



## kindnugz (Oct 30, 2011)

Great thread, just read the whole thing. Thanks to all who post up their grow journals so us newbs can learn from your experiences. Great job Jondamon!!!


----------



## jondamon (Oct 31, 2011)

kindnugz said:


> Great thread, just read the whole thing. Thanks to all who post up their grow journals so us newbs can learn from your experiences. Great job Jondamon!!!


No worries, i am glad others can learn from members on this site that have a couple of years experience. In Dec09 i too was a newb. I still read like i am a newb lol.

This was my first run with hydro and i was pretty impressed with the results. I tried to document almost every aspect of what i was doing to monitor and control my reservoir levels. 


I currently have 4 WHITE LABEL WHITE ICE clones on day 18 of 12/12 . veg'd for 2weeks using 400w MH 18/6 then under the 600w hps 12/12 started flowering at 6inches and 5inches tall, plants are currently around 10inches tall. Untrained single stem with a small amount of foliage/nodes pruned from the bottom.

Hoping for around 2oz per plant due to the short veg period, very low stretch strain with massive colas as ive seen my clone suppliers garden, after this i may try to SCROG the next 4 i have off him.

I have/am not creating a journal for the WHITE ICE grow regardless of how many requests i get lol. 


J


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 8, 2011)

Awww damn I'm too late and no more journal, sad!


----------



## jondamon (Nov 8, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Awww damn I'm too late and no more journal, sad!


Thats because this grow is finished,lol.





J


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 2, 2012)

Read the whole thing ... did I miss the smoke report, or is that posted in a different section of RIU?


----------



## jondamon (Jan 2, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Read the whole thing ... did I miss the smoke report, or is that posted in a different section of RIU?



No you didn't miss it. I did lol. That power kush is some pretty good shit. 

To be honest though it had quite a cheesey fragrance and taste which I thought was a bit weird. 




J


----------



## donmagicjuan (Jan 2, 2012)

whats up my dfem pk a-fix-ion-atos yall are on to ma strain!!! consistant solid m-er fin' plant never seen a bean not germ never seen a bad plant speed race fast as well fuk yeah


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 13, 2012)

wow that sure was one packed room, I think the reflective material does alot when your walls are tight like that, I gotta start thinking about getting some diamond reflective myself. Too bad about that spot of mold, that would have me stressing out all dry and cure. 

How about your cooled hood setup with a 400cfm fan, with that much air movement can you just about touch the glass without burning?


----------



## jondamon (Jan 13, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> How about your cooled hood setup with a 400cfm fan, with that much air movement can you just about touch the glass without burning?


My plants can touch the glass without burning let alone my hand lol. 






J


----------



## newstrain1 (Jan 13, 2012)

like the fact its a wilma system ur using and with ur updates i can use them as a step by step n a problem solver top man top marks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jondamon (Jan 13, 2012)

newstrain1 said:


> like the fact its a wilma system ur using and with ur updates i can use them as a step by step n a problem solver top man top marks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No problem newstrain1, this is pretty old now as I don't even have any of the PK left in my jars. 


I did finish the WHITE ICE grow I talked about. Threw 6" clones into flower and they finished at 12" tall and I netted almost 6oz from all 4. 


One thing I will say is the wilma doesn't need too many 15mins feedings per day. I'm currently running 4xCH9 strains and only feeding 3 times a day on an 18/6 cycle. 

I think the feeding regime I had on this grow contributed to the bud rot. 




J


----------



## berrykid (Jan 15, 2012)

hows it going jon congrats on last harvest very nice grow m8 u got big things ahead of u wass up wens the next ones comeing


----------



## jondamon (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not documenting any more grows. 

I only documented the wilma grow so others may learn from any mistakes I made. 

Thats why I was pretty concise with what I was doing and why I was doing it. 

Ive already finished a crop since this journal and I'm currently 15 days into vegging the following CH9 seeds AROMA, HUMBOLDT, VINTAGE 2006 and JACK. I'm multi straining the wilma to see what happens. 


After these are finished I'm currently designing a SCROG frame that's gonna be approx 4ftX3.5ft to use on 2x SENSI seeds JACK HERER clones but that's a couple of months away yet. Lol




J


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 15, 2012)

jondamon said:


> I'm not documenting any more grows.
> 
> I only documented the wilma grow so others may learn from any mistakes I made.
> 
> ...


Sounds sweet. Got a pic of the new setup? Gotta love the scrog for holding everything right where you want it.


----------



## jondamon (Jan 15, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Sounds sweet. Got a pic of the new setup? Gotta love the scrog for holding everything right where you want it.


Notice how I said I'm 15 days into vegging the CH9 strains and that I'm designing a SCROG frame for when they've finished. 


Like I said I'm around 2-3 months away from having the frame in place. 



J


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 15, 2012)

jondamon said:


> Notice how I said I'm 15 days into vegging the CH9 strains and that I'm designing a SCROG frame for when they've finished.
> 
> 
> Like I said I'm around 2-3 months away from having the frame in place.
> ...


nope too much weed mixed the 2 together. Well when ya flower these out perhaps  or I'll wait 2-3 months to see the scrog lol


----------



## jondamon (Jan 16, 2012)

I might pop the odd picture on here from time to time. 


The trouble is for me that every grow until now I've documented on RIU, now I feel is my time to dial in my skills even more without everyone's eyes watching me. Lol. 

Once I get my JACK HERER clones I will Be learning the strain using varying methods of growing as I plan on keeping JH around for a very long time. this is when I'll show my SCROG screen etc. 



I will probably throw the odd pic of this CH9 grow up here and there do keep your eyes peeled. 



J


----------



## thanks2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Love the detail in this journal, great read and very informative.


----------



## mouse (Jan 20, 2012)

Just reading through but SUBBED dude your a grower after my own heart.......


----------



## jondamon (Jan 20, 2012)

mouse said:


> Just reading through but SUBBED dude your a grower after my own heart.......



Cheers mouse. 

Unfortunately this journal is finished. Lol. 

But while others revive it, I only hope those that read it can take something away from it. 



J


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 6, 2012)

jondamon said:


> 23days of veg along with 8 weeks of 12/12 and 2days darkness prior to harvesting.
> 
> 
> J





Nice grow sir, when you have darkness for 2 days before chop chop, do you still water/feed them within that time?


----------



## jondamon (Feb 7, 2012)

No I do not. 


I just leave them without feeding.


----------



## weedlingsprout (Feb 7, 2012)

jondamon said:


> No I do not.
> 
> 
> I just leave them without feeding.



cheers fella, gonna give it a go then in 2 weeks


----------



## jondamon (Feb 10, 2012)

For all those that are interested. 


I GOT FUCKING RAIDED 2DAYS AGO. 


Dirty boys in blue showed up at my door telling me someone had tipped them off. 



I received a caution for my 4plants I had at that time along with around 7g of dry and 7 seeds. 

They took away my wilma system and my blockbuster hood too. 


Fucking Rozza's don't you just wanna kill the bastards. 


My growing/smoking days are now over until this country sorts itself out, with it's stupid laws against a fucking plant. 





Peace be with you RIU


RIP


J


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 10, 2012)

jondamon said:


> For all those that are interested.
> 
> 
> I GOT FUCKING RAIDED 2DAYS AGO.
> ...


sorry to hear J, best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Feb 11, 2012)

jondamon said:


> For all those that are interested.
> 
> 
> I GOT FUCKING RAIDED 2DAYS AGO.
> ...



sorry to here this, how many people new about your grow?


----------



## tanasa (Jun 19, 2012)

hy man, i want to ask you if you have some seeds???


----------



## mr.blake (Aug 1, 2012)

this is really a masterpiece, im anxious to introduce mine as well. great thanks for the tips


----------



## itsghani (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm really thankful you posted this grow, as I am embarking on just about the same one.
Great job, can't wait to get my Power Kush system producing, I am starting from complete germination! Got the seed from my grow shop guy...I'm stoked as it is nothing the dispensaries here carry.
Do you recommend doing JUST the P.K., or maybe doing 2 types.(there is a Double Widow (Black WidowxWhite Widow) that look pretty good (as far as club clones look)at the shop here right now, I was thinking of doing a 2 of those and 2 P.K.'s in flower...or would you recommend dialing in the power kush...It looks fuc*ing phenominal!!


----------



## Bigby (Feb 12, 2013)

jondamon said:


> For all those that are interested.
> 
> 
> I GOT FUCKING RAIDED 2DAYS AGO.
> ...


That's fucking terrible mate. I feel for you.


----------



## SeabassOfTheSea (Mar 7, 2013)

Great thread mate.


----------



## drgrowshit (Mar 18, 2013)

good thread ye there cunts


----------



## Kite High (May 22, 2013)

jondamon said:


> For all those that are interested.
> 
> 
> I GOT FUCKING RAIDED 2DAYS AGO.
> ...


wow...had no idea bro...hang in there and...MOVE!!


----------



## jondamon (May 22, 2013)

Kite High said:


> wow...had no idea bro...hang in there and...MOVE!!


Lol this was last year. 

Took me all of 2 months to pick up the gauntlet again. Lol. 



J


----------

